# Condensation on new vinyl windows



## jimleahman (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I just got my house installed with new dual pane low E vinyl windows. I noticed this morning that the two living room windows, installed side by side and facing West, had condensation on the outside of them only. Considering my windows are horizontal sliding, the condensation was on both windows but only on the panels without the screens. The condensation covered the whole length and width of the panels. 

My other new windows in the house do not have this issue. 

Why just those two windows and why just on the panels without the screens? 

Some other information that maybe pertinent:

1. There are a total of four crawl space vents underneath the windows, two on each side, as my other windows in the house.

2. Being on the West Coast there is no direct sun in the morning on the two windows. But, my dining room window also faces West with no sun in the morning but doesn't have the condensation issue. 

3. Before I got all the windows replaced with vinyl windows, I had one new Milgard aluminum window installed on one side of the living room because my kid cracked the old single pane wood window prior. When I recently had enough money to get the rest of the house done, I decided to go with all vinyl instead of all aluminum. But, I also noticed my new Milgard aluminum had the same issue with the condensation as my new vinyl windows. 

I am very puzzled. My impression is that that particular area of the house has a lower temperature than the other areas just in the morning? I am unsure.

I hope my explanation makes sense. :huh:

Thanks.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll bet joecaption will answer this sooner or later for you (and other more informed than myself about such matters peoples).
Something to do with those vents maybe. Dunno.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

From Gorell's website:
What causes exterior condensation?

_Exterior condensation occurs when moist air comes into contact with cool surfaces, such as glass. This type of condensation appears when the dew point in the air is higher than the temperature of the glass. This occurs when a cool night follows a warmer day, most typically during the spring and fall seasons.


How does low-emissivity (Low-E) glass affect exterior condensation?

Low-E glass reduces heat conducted through the glass from the warm interior of the home to the outside glass surface. Heat conduction can be reduced by as much as 50 percent with an efficient Low-E coated glass. This reflected heat energy reduces the outside glass temperature and can result in condensation on the glass. Exterior condensation is actually an indication that the insulating glass in the window is performing as it should._


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

HomeSealed said:


> From Gorell's website:
> What causes exterior condensation?
> 
> _Exterior condensation occurs when moist air comes into contact with cool surfaces, such as glass. This type of condensation appears when the dew point in the air is higher than the temperature of the glass. This occurs when a cool night follows a warmer day, most typically during the spring and fall seasons.
> ...


I agree. I don't think you have a problem with the windows. Warm air meeting cold air forms condensation. The condensation on the outside is due to the warm air on the inside coming in contact with the cool air on the outside. It's only on the west, because in the morning the sun rises in the east, heating the windows enough to remove the condensation. 

The ones without screens just don't have the same protection the screens would offer. Kind of like covering a plant during a frost. The towel, or fabric provides just enough protection from allowing the dew to collect.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

titanoman said:


> I'll bet joecaption will answer this sooner or later for you (and other more informed than myself about such matters peoples).
> Something to do with those vents maybe. Dunno.


Good point btw, I'm sure that joe will have a way to remedy this problem for $25.:laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

:laughing::laughing:

Exterior condensation is a good thing. It means that your windows are keeping the heat from warming up the outside pane.

This is a good thing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Rip them out and tile over that wall. No only kidding.
You have your ansewer, it's a non issue.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Rip them out and tile over that wall. No only kidding.
> You have your ansewer, it's a non issue.


You're a little bit crazy this morning.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

are they heat vents under the window??
if so i would put heat register vent deflectors on the vents to direct heat away from the windows


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Figured I add some fuel to the fire with all the stores that I always suggest ripping stuff out instead of spending days trying to make something work. lol


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Figured I add some fuel to the fire with all the stores that I always suggest ripping stuff out instead of spending days trying to make something work. lol


:thumbup:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Are there any plants outside below the window?


----------



## jimleahman (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

It is good to know that it is not a defect in the windows.

No vegetation around the windows. It is about four feet above ground level. No trees nor brush.


----------

